# Zack Hamric CRESCENT RISING



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

First in the Ryan Black series...
[









Ryan is the founder of Black Diamond Limited, a deadly group of ex-special forces operatives funded by the CIA for covert actions. Ryan is living a life most men will never know- filled with high-risk adventure in exotic locales, an authentic hero who willingly confronts head-on the life and death challenges often found in emerging trouble spots around the globe. He is a man who most women find intriguing- yet it is Cassandra, a rare woman possessing a unique combination of inner strength and beauty who dares to enter his life.

As they are enjoying a romantic evening in South Beach, she is ripped away from him in a brutal kidnapping. Although Ryan desperately explores every avenue to find her, the investigation grows cold until several months later when during a solo ascent of Mt. Whitney, Ryan narrowly escapes a fiery maelstrom as a Soviet-era fighter jet crashes into the mountain. The trail quickly leads back to the group responsible for Cassandra's kidnapping and Ryan finds himself thrust into a chilling terror plot masterminded by Jusef Al-Sudairy.

Al-Sudairy is a new breed of Al Qaida leader; raised in the multicultural society of London, he finds purpose in the radical Islam emerging there during the nineties. Determined to strike a crippling blow at the American economy, Al-Sudairy plots a simultaneous strike with "dirty bombs" at major airports on the East Coast and West Coast. The attack would cause unprecedented devastation, not only resulting in the tragic deaths of thousands of innocent travelers in the nation's air terminals, but the radioactive contamination of the airports for decades.

The attack on the West Coast would be launched by GPS guided Soviet fighter jets carrying Strontium 90 payloads from a remote airfield in California. While they are making their final preparations for the attacks, the terrorists' plans are revealed in the aftermath of a deadly shootout with the Border Patrol as they attempt to smuggle the radioactive material over the Arizona border. In the full scale military assault that ensues on the hidden airfield, Al-Sudairy narrowly escapes and in a final sadistic act of vengeance kills dozens of federal agents by triggering demolition charges hidden throughout the facility.

While Federal law enforcement officials are occupied with the investigation into the California attack, the second phase of the terrorist plot continues as Al-Sudairy prepares to launch radiation-laden cruise missiles from converted cargo ships off the Atlantic coast. Just as it appears Ryan and his operatives will successfully rescue Cassandra and destroy the terrorists' ships before the final attack, a devastating act of sabotage from an unexpected quarter cripples Black Diamond Limited's ship, the Cerulean Dream. With their hi-tech weapons systems disabled, Ryan and his team enter an increasingly desperate fight against an enemy where they may be forced to sacrifice their own lives to prevent the slaughter of thousands.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought this yesterday!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Bless you my son! After spending a significant number of years writing this book, and almost as much time trying to market it through the traditional agent/publisher route, it's great to actually have someone read it! Enjoy....and the next novel should be out by October....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought it a few days ago, after seeing your post (with sig) in another thread.   But haven't read it yet....


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Steph! I'll save your email and send you an advance chapter on the next novel when it's ready!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Zach, and congratulations on your book!

We haven't got a lot of rules to follow here, but there are some.  We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Jason!...Maybe there should be a 12 step program for people spending all their free time reading their Kindle? So many books, so little time...

...Time to get back to writing! I'm trying to finish a first draft on new book by October....


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Ann,

Thanks for the gentle advice....and nudging....and occasional smack in the side of the head as needed (only when I break the rules!). It's really helped in the learning curve on getting started on Kindle publishing!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Now that we're through the holiday, I thought I would explore how big a difference price makes in number of books sold. Sooo for the next few days, I'm dropping the price of CRESCENT RISING to .99....I'll post the results later so everyone has an idea of the results....


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

911jason said:


> Can you please post here when the new price takes effect? It's still showing as $2.99 for me. At 99 cents I don't think my wife will even notice!


I've already made the change on Kindle, but it will take the usual 24-48 hours before it shows up- I'll post as soon as I se the change go into effect... Thanks

...your post reminds me of the time I built a very expensive road bike...1 piece at a time...and MY wife never noticed...

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

911jason said:


> Can you please post here when the new price takes effect? It's still showing as $2.99 for me. At 99 cents I don't think my wife will even notice!


Jason,

I checked this morning- the pricing is now .99...
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

911jason said:


> Just bought it, thanks Zack!
> 
> You know, I just noticed on the book cover thumbnail in your sig that the sword appears to have a smiley face on it! I know it's not, just looks like it when it's shrunk down! =)


Yep, thumbnails are tough- in the larger size, you can see the Star & Crescent- may have to have yet another cover rework!

...and Enjoy!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Very pleased with the progress- actually received some good reviews this week! And the book is selling!!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

*CRESCENT RISING is being featured on Kindlereader blog today as Todays Frugal Kindle Book Pick... http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/
*
Thanks for the plug Jan!

Ryan Black is living a life most men will never know- filled with high-risk adventure in exotic locales, an authentic hero who willingly confronts head-on the life and death challenges often found in emerging trouble spots around the globe. He is a man who most women find intriguing- yet it is Cassandra, a rare woman possessing a unique combination of inner strength and beauty who dares to enter his life.

This high impact thriller takes you on a desperate mission to prevent a radiological attack on the United States by Jusef al Sudairy. From mysterious crashes of Soviet-era fighters in California to high-tech naval battles in the Atlantic, the action is nonstop in this first volume in the Ryan Black Series.

An Excerpt:

Chapter 1

"If the conquest of a great peak brings moments of exultation and bliss, which in the monotonous, materialistic existence of modern times nothing else can approach, it also presents great dangers. It is not the goal of grand alpinism to face peril, but it is one of the tests one must undergo to deserve the joy of rising for an instant above the state of crawling grubs." 
Lionel Terray, 1965

THE WINGS OF THE BALD EAGLE rippled from the rising currents as he knifed through the sky high above the foothills of the Sierra range. Feeling the turbulent air of the thermals boiling off the sun-baked landscape, he instinctively banked into the uplifting arms of the air column and was pulled skyward toward the roof of the world. He was the perfect predator- master of all the territory that lay thousands of feet below. A reflection on the distant East face of Mt. Whitney attracted his attention but for a moment and he resumed his pursuit in the ageless dance of hunter and prey.

About the author: Zack Hamric lives in Sarasota, Fl and when he's not writing his next thriller can be often found in the Gulf sailing his classic sloop Dolce Vita. His next book BLANK SLATE is scheduled for release in November.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's great, Zach. . . .but, for the future, please remember that we ask you to wait 7 days between back to back posts.  You had posted on the 24th so really shouldn't have posted again until the 31st. . . . .

But, hey, I gave you a free bump with this reminder.


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's great, Zach. . . .but, for the future, please remember that we ask you to wait 7 days between back to back posts. You had posted on the 24th so really shouldn't have posted again until the 31st. . . . .
> 
> But, hey, I gave you a free bump with this reminder.


I promise to do so- obviously, I used to do much better on the reading comprehension than math!...and since I'm replying back to your post, I got yet another bump! ...and so you won't see me again until....August 5...unless someone chooses to make a comment that requires my attention...

Thanks Ann!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

CRESCENT RISING has just received a fourth 5 Star Review that you can read below....

"If you like Vince Flynn, Brad Thor type of thrillers, you're going to love this book! Once you start reading though, you won't be able to put it down. Ryan Black and associates are a combination of Mitch Rapp, Scot Harvarth, Dirk Pitt and Al Giordino (of earlier Clive Cussler novels). This is a great read, the premise of which is all too real. 
I look forward to a sequel, as there are a few unanswered questions at the end, but all in all, it's an exciting, can't stop reading thrill."

If you enjoy a high impact thriller, I would invite you to download a free sample...
Excerpt for the day:

JUSEF SPUN TOWARD the radar console in the tower as an alarm sounded alerting him that there was air traffic inbound within ten miles of their location at fifteen thousand feet. He keyed his radio to transmit to all the fighting positions. 

“We have unidentified aircraft about two minutes out; when you see them, be patient my brothers, wait until they are almost overhead before engaging. Remember the lessons you learned killing the Russians in their cursed helicopters. Keep your faith strong and the power of Allah will spring forth and allow you to strike your enemy down.”

The SA-18 crews were deployed in the center of the airport complex. The most experienced was the giant bodyguard Mustafa. During the wars in the Afghan mountains, he had perfected the art of decoying the feared Russian Hind helicopter gunships into attacking ground targets. While the Russians were focused on the target below, the SA-18 crews would be hidden in wait on the ridge line. When they finally did launch, the helicopter would be an easy target in the confines of the canyon. At a closing speed of Mach 2, the outcome was often decided in seconds.


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

911jason said:


> That's great Zack! I plan on reading Crescent in the next few weeks... looking forward to it!


Thanks Jason! I hope you enjoy it...!

Have a great day....
Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Life is good! CRESCENT RISING just hit #962 on Kindle....What a great thing to come home to after 9 days in Italy...


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

*Thank you to the 56 Kindle readers who bought CRESCENT RISING* yesterday and helped it push it for a brief, shining moment to #462 on Amazon (at about 3:30 this morning!) Without the readers, I don't get a chance to do what I love to do...so Thank You again!

...and if you just been waiting for the paperback edition to come out, it is now available on Amazon...

*...and also thanks to all the folks on this board who have helped on cover design, blurbs, and a host of other subjects!
*

Zack


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce Zack Hamric's Crescent Rising as our next KB Book of the Day! Buy or sample this, the first in the Ryan Black series, here. The second Ryan Black book is on the way, so the timing is perfect to get spun up on the opening book in this series!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Harvey said:


> I'm pleased to announce Zack Hamric's Crescent Rising as our next KB Book of the Day! Buy or sample this, the first in the Ryan Black series, here. The second Ryan Black book is on the way, so the timing is perfect to get spun up on the opening book in this series!


Harvey, Thanks for making this possible! Today starts 3 days on Kindleboards and KND on the 14th. Hoping for a top 100 ranking by the 15th!

Zack


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Zack Hamric said:


> Bless you my son! After spending a significant number of years writing this book, and almost as much time trying to market it through the traditional agent/publisher route, it's great to actually have someone read it! Enjoy....and the next novel should be out by October....


Nice to get it featured as Book of The Day. It caught my eye and I just bought it. Don't get discouraged. I heard that Ernest Hemmingway had 75 rejections before his first book got published. Since I have little patience, being an author is out for me.


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> Nice to get it featured as Book of The Day. It caught my eye and I just bought it. Don't get discouraged. I heard that Ernest Hemmingway had 75 rejections before his first book got published. Since I have little patience, being an author is out for me.


...aaahh...but Hemingway had bourbon...it made the waiting easier!

...and Thank You! I always appreciate it when someone buys my book and tells me about it!

Have a great night...
Zack


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting read - I bought it today!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> Sounds like an interesting read - I bought it today!


Thank you! A great email to get at the end of a long day!

Oh..and a offer I like to make to anyone who spends their hard earned $2.99 on one of my books- if you're ever in Sarasota and happen to enjoy sailing, you're invited...We're usually out every weekend on Dolce Vita, a 45' Whitby...

Zack


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I just bought this book and look forward to reading it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks, Zack, for having Crescent Rising as our featured KB Book of the Day. Nice to see your book hitting #10 in the bestselling rankings for Technothrillers!!


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I just bought this book and look forward to reading it.


BKay,

Thank you!!

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric (Jun 2, 2010)

To help promote the launch of my thriller Blank Slate, I am giving away a couple of $139 Kindle Wifi- one on Black Friday and another on Sunday, Nov. 28. All you have to do is go to my blog http://zackhamric.blogspot.com/ and share on Facebook to enter (OK- you can buy a book too- that's always appreciated..

The odds are good- at 9:30 Friday morning, there are only 14 people entered for a total of 44 entries- One person already has maxed out the contest at 15 entries- 5 FB Shares and two books purchased at 5 entries per book...Good Luck!

Zack


----------

